# Acoustic Guitar Amp vs. PA



## wd3555 (Apr 4, 2011)

I am in the market for an acoustic amp or PA

Many acoustic amps have the XLR input and claim you can use them as a PA for a small venue.

Fender sells a small portable PA (Fender Passport 150 Pro) for around the same price as many acoustic amps ($400).

Why choose the acoustic amp over the PA?

It seems the PA would have a wider range of uses. Or is a quality Acoustic Amp just as good?


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

This is a great question. I have a Traynor AM-150 that has the XLR and it's a good acoustic guitar amp although I've never used it as a PA. Given the choice in a live setting, I would still opt to run my acoustic though a DI and the PA. I think the sound quality is better through the PA.


----------



## MikeVanStrat57 (Nov 12, 2009)

Bit convoluted to get to my end choice but...I had an SWR Strawberry Blonde that I was using in my house with Godin LGX. Sold amp a few years ago, and eventually traded the Godin for a bass. Eldest son started playing the bass while youngest son was playing keyboard. The speakers on keyboard are limited with electric guitar and bass going so I started considering a keyboard amp, but, stumbled on a pair of Yamaha MS60S Monitor Speakers on Kijiji. Each has 3 inputs (two 1/4inch instrument and one xlr). The sound of the keyboard is amazing and I'm now running 3 microphones. I can also plug my ipod in and jam to any music at volumes and quality of sound way beyond my computer or docking station.

It has been a fantastic purchase. Much much more versatile than a keyboard amp and I can't help but think the same would be true if I plugged my acoustic guitar in (if it only had a pickup.....). 

So hence, I would recommend you look for something in the PA line.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i plug my secret weapon (a zoom a2 with the idiotic 'models' removed) into the sound system in stereo. the results are astounding.


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

*I recommend the PA setup.*

I'm running a K&K pickup into a Ultrasound DI and then into a Traynor E160p powered PA amp (older 10" elite 160W traynor). The sound is excellent. The closest I've gotten to a quality amplified acoustic sound. Between the E160P and the Ultrasound I have less than $300 invested in more power than I can use. I did get a great buy on the E160P but they are out there and very reasonably priced. 

I think the advantage of the acoustic amp is the fact that the DI control is built in where external DI is a good investment to tweak the PA. The nice thing about a PA setup is you can take your guitar and DI, plug into the house PA and with a little additional tweaking get your practice sound back. Also you have your tweaking right in font of you for easy 1 man setup.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Acoustic amps, regardless of marketing claims, suffer from a lot of limitations. Most modestly priced (<1K) units have very little headroom and questionable frequency response. A suitably powered PA speaker will always offer better dispersion, as well.

I own a pair of the MS60S, and can add that they make a great portable PA.


----------

